# Gave a fatty a try since it was such a pretty day.



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Jalapeno and cheddar with hot Jimmy Dean


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

looks good....


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Fine looking cook there.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Fantastic !!!


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Dude, looks great.


----------

